# Help transitioning from babywearing to place to lay down



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there!

DS2 is 3.5 months old. He takes his three naps each day while I carry him in either the sling, ergo, moby. And before bed he sleeps in them from 7-10pm when I take him to bed with me. I am getting worn out plus my 2.5 yr old DS is losing mommy time.

I really need to try to help DS2 to stay asleep in crib/pack play...; something. If I walk/bounce him to sleep in a carrier, and I place him down in any surface, (bed, crib, cradle, pack and play) he wakes up and cries... and I can't get him back to sleep unless back in the carrier. He won't sleep in swing, bouncy seat or car seat. I love holding/carrying him, but even if he would take one nap out of my arms so I can PLAY with DS1 would be great.

DS1 is acting out in a big way and I really think it is because I am not spending any alone time with him.

So HELP ME. How can I teach/help DS2 to stay asleep in anything other than being babyworn?

I read some of the babywhisperer. Her sleep stuff seemed ok, but her other advice on baby care made my skin crawl.

I have read Dr Sears Sleep Book and have waited the 20 min to put him down, I have laid my hands on him, made the surface of the crib warm etc etc.. not working.

DS2 isn't a big comfort nurser, so laying in bed with him and nursing until asleep then sneaking out isn't an option because he just doesn't nurse to sleep.

Any ideas? Suggestions? Stories of inspiration?

Thanks!


----------



## SaraZ (Aug 16, 2007)

Have you looked into the Amby bed instead of the crib? It's a hammock-type bed that rocks and sways. It might solve the problem! Good luck!


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

My daughter is three and I can safely say that I was never able to successfully transition her out of a carrier while she slept. She is just an exceptionally light sleeper so I either had to commit to carrying her or lay in bed with her and nurse her to sleep.

I _still_ have to lay with her for and hour or more until she falls asleep just because she is a terrible sleeper.


----------



## Calm (Sep 17, 2004)

we have the exact problem. so we bought the lullabub.

it _very_ gently rocks the cot, we were surprised by how gently, we didn't know if it was even on. for babies used to slinging, they become motion junkies, keeping them moving is helpful, as is introducing other sleep cues.

we still bounce him to sleep first on the fitball though.

it takes two weeks or so to transition most babies to a new sleep situation. DH puts ds to sleep as he has more success with the cot, but so far, ds will sleep a full sleep cycle (40 mins) with the lullabub (we never tried without it so we don't even know if it's helping).

so far we are doing one nap a day in the cot with varying levels of success. i have introduced womb sounds as a sleep cue, and i sing him "autumn leaves". in a month or so, we hope to have achieved two naps a day in cot, and his early evening sleep too, so dh and i can share some time.

sorry i can't report a conclusion for you yet, but in case you wanted to know how another aching, sling-tired, older sibling neglecting mama is dealing with it, there it is.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

My DS had the same problem for a long time. I started sitting on the couch and reading as he fell asleep and then transitioning him to the couch beside me and staying there - as long as some small part of him was still touching me he was OK. Gradually it got so I could move around a tiny bit and he'd stay asleep, as he got more and more used to it, I was/am able to lay him down more quickly with less fan fare







Good luck! Its hard!!


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My very, very light sleeper figured out sleeping someplace other than our arms/sling around 4 months or so - so I just want to say, keep trying (gently of course!) and hang in there!

DD needed to be swaddles, on her side, fully asleep before we put her down and have a white noise machine on.

At 21 months, she still likes to have her arms wrapped up sometimes, she sleeps on her belly, she must be fully asleep before we put her down, and she has to have a white noise machine on.


----------



## lincap (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks ladies.

This is getting extra hard today because both boys (2.5yrs and 3.5 months) have colds.. stuffy gloopy noses... blah.

I think when this cold passes, I will try again, gently unstrapping/removing him from the carrier and slowing moving to the couch... I can sit there for a bit to try get him used to laying down. UGHH.

I also have to think of a way to keep my 2.5yr old occupied while I try these transitions. DS2 wakes up when DS1 gets loud. ahhhhhhhhhhhh.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD was the same way - I could get her to stay asleep on her bouncy seat. Since it held her sort of curled she'd stay asleep. The vibrator helped her a lot too. She took a ton of naps in the bouncy seat. We had the Amby bed, too, but frankly, the bouncy seat worked better for 1/4 the price...

I could also get her to nap in the cradle swing, or stay asleep there if I put her down.

The limp limb/Dr. Sears thing never worked for us on a flat surface.


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

It sounds like you're doing the right things - I think that consistency is key, but it's so much easier to say than do. DD napped in the ergo until she was about 13 months old, but she's our first, so it worked out for me or dp to have her on us during nap times. I can definitely see why it wouldn't work for you - I would personally try to get your lo to sleep in the place he'll be rather than trying to make the transition. I've never been able to do the transition thing.


----------

